# Kingston HyperX Cloud Pro Headset Freunde hören Ingame Sound was machen dagegen?



## bossoz (28. Februar 2015)

*Kingston HyperX Cloud Pro Headset Freunde hören Ingame Sound was machen dagegen?*

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe mir gestern das Kingston HyperX Cloud Pro Headset gekauft.

Meine Freunde hören das InGame Sound von mir bzw. wenn ich mir Videos angucke Musik anhöre hören sie es mit.



Habe schon Mikrofonverstärker DB hoch runtergemacht hat nichts gebracht.


Was kann ich dagegen machen ?

HILFEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Soulsnap (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kingston HyperX Cloud Pro Headset Freunde hören Ingame Sound was machen dagegen?*

Schau mal unter Hardware > Sounds > Aufnahme in der Systemsteuerung.

 Da müsste ein Gerät namens Stereomix stehen.  Dies dürfte dafür verantwortlich sein, dass deine Windows-Sounds usw.  übertragen werden.

Stereomix deaktivieren werden und das Problem dürfte gegessen sein


----------



## bossoz (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kingston HyperX Cloud Pro Headset Freunde hören Ingame Sound was machen dagegen?*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Schau mal unter Hardware > Sounds > Aufnahme in der Systemsteuerung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich habe bei Lautstärke Symbol Rechtsklick Aufnahmegeräte danach Sounds da ist Windows Sounds und Kein Sound zur Auswahl meinst du das ? Bei Aufnahme habe ich halt nur mein Mikrofon ausgesucht und Stereomix alles deaktiviert ?
Und Bei Geräte Manager bei Aufnahmegeräte steht nichts von Stereomix .
Passiert mir zum ersten Mal so etwas..... Ich hoffe du kannst mir irgendwie helfen


----------



## interpo21 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kingston HyperX Cloud Pro Headset Freunde hören Ingame Sound was machen dagegen?*

Push to talk


----------



## bossoz (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kingston HyperX Cloud Pro Headset Freunde hören Ingame Sound was machen dagegen?*



interpo21 schrieb:


> Push to talk



Ja nicht überall geht das und was kann das Problem sein  ?


----------



## interpo21 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kingston HyperX Cloud Pro Headset Freunde hören Ingame Sound was machen dagegen?*

vielleicht hörst du einfach so übertrieben laut? sind das offene kopfhörer`?


----------



## SamSoNight (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kingston HyperX Cloud Pro Headset Freunde hören Ingame Sound was machen dagegen?*



interpo21 schrieb:


> vielleicht hörst du einfach so übertrieben laut? sind das offene kopfhörer`?



Sind geschlossen, da sollte nichts durchkommen.


----------



## bossoz (1. März 2015)

*AW: Kingston HyperX Cloud Pro Headset Freunde hören Ingame Sound was machen dagegen?*

Ja die sind geschlossen  aber jeder hört alles klar und deutlich


----------



## Berky (1. März 2015)

*AW: Kingston HyperX Cloud Pro Headset Freunde hören Ingame Sound was machen dagegen?*

Du hast nicht zufällig Desktoplautsprecher, die vor dem Headset kauf vergessen hast auszuschalten?


----------



## bossoz (3. März 2015)

*AW: Kingston HyperX Cloud Pro Headset Freunde hören Ingame Sound was machen dagegen?*



sananelan schrieb:


> Du hast nicht zufällig Desktoplautsprecher, die vor dem Headset kauf vergessen hast auszuschalten?



Also ich sage mal so habe Lautsprecher gekauft Logitech Z313 hab die angeschlossen hinten aber nicht beim Grünen Anschluss sondern anderen  und bei Mikrofon und Grünen 3,5mm klinkenanschluss halt das Headset ich mach immer so dann wenn ich mal laut musik anmachen will habe ich Aus- und  Einschaltknopf dann drücke ich drauf dann laufen meine Lautsprecher und Headset klappen trotzdem und wenn ich keine Lust mehr habe schalte ich per Knopf meine Lautsprecher ein und höre alles über mein Headset und das Mikrofon meiner Kamera und alles andere wie Stereomix habe ich deaktiviert.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (4. März 2015)

*AW: Kingston HyperX Cloud Pro Headset Freunde hören Ingame Sound was machen dagegen?*

Ist dein Micro vll unter Windows als Wiedergabe Quelle aktiv? Und überträgt so in Teamspeak den Sound?

Oder wie wäre es mit Push 2 Talk, das unterstützt jedes Programm. Laut anderem Thema bist du ja anscheinend auf irgendeinem Mongo Programm unterwegs was dies nicht Unterstützt.


----------



## Robonator (4. März 2015)

*AW: Kingston HyperX Cloud Pro Headset Freunde hören Ingame Sound was machen dagegen?*

Oder eventuell auch im Teamspeak mal nachgucken ob der Input nicht falsch gesetzt wurde.


----------



## bossoz (8. März 2015)

*AW: Kingston HyperX Cloud Pro Headset Freunde hören Ingame Sound was machen dagegen?*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ist dein Micro vll unter Windows als Wiedergabe Quelle aktiv? Und überträgt so in Teamspeak den Sound?
> 
> Oder wie wäre es mit Push 2 Talk, das unterstützt jedes Programm. Laut anderem Thema bist du ja anscheinend auf irgendeinem Mongo Programm unterwegs was dies nicht Unterstützt.



Also als Wiedergabegeräte  ist mein Lautsprecher VIA High Definition Audio als Standard und bei Aufnahme  VIA High Definition Audio als Mikrofon  und bei Sounds Kein Sound angekreuzt.


----------



## bossoz (8. März 2015)

*AW: Kingston HyperX Cloud Pro Headset Freunde hören Ingame Sound was machen dagegen?*



Robonator schrieb:


> Oder eventuell auch im Teamspeak mal nachgucken ob der Input nicht falsch gesetzt wurde.



Das passiert ja generell überall  nicht nur in Teamspeak da eher weniger weil ich mein Mikrofon da nicht so empfindlich habe.


----------



## Kankras (12. März 2015)

*AW: Kingston HyperX Cloud Pro Headset Freunde hören Ingame Sound was machen dagegen?*

Ähnliches Problem hab ich auch, wobei es nicht am Headset liegt. Hmm was passiert wenn du das Zwischenteil zur Steuerung weglässt? Wird der Sound immernoch übertragen?
Hast du mal probiert dein Headset zu muten (manuell und nicht über Software) und geschaut ob immernoch Sound übertragen wird?


----------



## The_Kane (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kingston HyperX Cloud Pro Headset Freunde hören Ingame Sound was machen dagegen?*

Habe das selbe Problem mit meinen gestern gekauften HyperX. 
Habt ihr eine Lösung gefunden? Oder hat noch wer andere Vorschlage?
Stereomix ist aus, Wiedergabe via Microfon aus.
Laut Microsoft ist der aktuelle Treiber drauf. 

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Flaim (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kingston HyperX Cloud Pro Headset Freunde hören Ingame Sound was machen dagegen?*

mal an einem anderen rechner oder einer usb soundkarte probiert? habe aktuell sowas ähnliches, dass es iwo am mainboard wohl nen kurzen zwischen headset und mikro gibt, was sich dann auch auf audio über eine pcie soka auswirkt. aktueller workaround ist ne creative soundblaster omni, bis sich ein upgrade der plattform lohnt (vermutlich mit kaby/zen).


----------

